

 Monkey's brain controls robot arm - revorad
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7423184.stm

======
ComputerGuru
Looks like the dupe-detector is broken?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=203122> links to the same URI.....

------
senthil_rajasek
wow another use for a monkey's brain.

